# Peeing in the House



## Chere (May 22, 2009)

Hi, I am a long time member but haven't been active for quite awhile. Nearly seven years ago we adopted Jesse James and Shadow from HRI and we adore both of them. They were a bonded pair, about two years old. There has always been a mild peeing issue, especially with Jesse who likes to pee in his brother's food dish, given a chance. And a bit of marking, especially after people or other dogs have been in our home. But it has really not been a huge issue and they really got much better about using the dog door; they love to be outside except with wet grass or a rain storm. Snow doesn't seem to be an issue. But in the last few months we have had rain nearly every day in Ohio and I mean hard rain that has soaked the ground. So the peeing has really increased even though the weather is now better. They don't pee in front of us but everyday there is at least two "accidents". There is no issue with pooping in the house, just peeing. We have tile and hardwood floors so cleanup is not really an issue for us but I'd like to not mop all the time.

So, given their age, I don't know if retraining is really doable. Have any of you experience with pee pads or belly bands? Do you think they might be helpful? I might add that I have had knee surgery and am still hobbled with it so I can't really walk them (and they have never gone while on a leash) nor can I watch them all the time as I have to elevate my leg.

I don't know that this is a desperate issue for us; we adore them and would never give them up for a pee problem. It would just be nice to not have to wipe up pee all the time.

I do want you all to know what wonderful dogs they are, they have gone from terrified, biting, trembling dogs to dogs that love to cuddle and be around us. They are even good with children although I keep a careful eye on them with really young children. We are so happy to have found them and we really thank the foster parents and HRI for all they did to rescue them.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Retraining would probably be difficult where the problem as gone on for so long. (even if not as frequent as it is right now). That's not to say it couldn't be done, just that it won't be easy. It WOULD require that they be confined to an ex-pen whenever you couldn't watch them closely. I'm not sure if you could talk them inot using a pee pad or UgoDog at their age, but it might be worth a try, in a confined space like an ex-pen to start.

Belly bands would most CERTAINLY keep them from peeing on the floor, but it won't keep them from peeing... You'd have to change thier pads frequently, instead of mopping the floor. If it were me, I'd prefer that to having the, pee on the floor, but I'm not sure if it's a lot easier if you've just had knee surgery. And, of course, you have to take them off whenever they need to go out. That might be tough if they currently use a doggy door.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Maybe you could trying getting a litter box like a Rascal. Put a pee pad with a spot of their urine on it in the litter box. Then direct them toward litter box frequently. I think having a specific place to go might help.


----------



## StarrLhasa (Jun 6, 2010)

Hi, Chere,

Thank you for loving Jesse James and Shadow. I just looked at their listings on the HRI website, they sound like great dogs.

I have used belly bands with dogs who have had urinary incontinence issues and/or urinary tract infections, and they have saved my floors. I cut a Poise pad (I buy in bulk from Costco or in a pinch from Walgreens or Target) in half and stick the half inside the belly band so that I don't have to wash the belly band if/when the dog pees. I use the thicker and longer pads.

The trick is to remember to take off the belly band before letting the dog go outside or the dog will pee with it on outside. I have bought colorful ones to remind me that a dog is wearing one. I have spares in case the belly band gets wet and needs to be washed.

The HavtoHavIt General Store - http://www.havtohavit.com/SearchResults.asp?Search=belly+bands&Submit= - sells belly bands and all profits go to support our rescue dogs.

You can also find lots of styles on Etsy.com or on eBay along with your local pet supply stores.

Let us know how things work out - and photos of Jesse James and Shadow would be wonderful!

Starr


----------



## Chere (May 22, 2009)

Thanks for your kind and helpful responses. Our plan right now is to block off the places where they pee (they have favorite spots) and take them outside on a regular basis. They especially go at night when we are sleeping and they hop off the bed and run to the kitchen or laundry room (right by the doggie door) and pee. So we are going to get better about closing our bedroom door with the hope that we will hear them and get up and make them go outside. The biggest issue is rain, they absolutely hate rain and wet grass. But we will give even making them go out in the rain a try (this is our problem as we feel guilty). Otherwise, if that doesn't work we will just handle the situation the same way we would with any dog that can no longer go outside. We love them so much and putting up with some pee is a small price to pay for such wonderful dogs. After all, someday we might need diapers ourselves  I like the idea of at least trying the belly bands with the Poise pads. Starr, I'd love to put up photos of them but have never been successful when I try. They are so adorable.


----------

